# Suche Erfahrungsberichte zum ASUS VX279Q



## CptSam (21. November 2013)

Hi,

und zwar habe ich per Google keine Erfahrungsberichte/Tests zum ASUS VX279Q gefunden auch hier mit der Sufu kam nichts.
Hat den Monitor vielleicht jemand und kann was dazu sagen?
Das ah-ips Panel ist ja von LG da sollte die Qualität dann eigentlich ganz gut sein. 
Nur wie ist es mit der Auflösung, ist der Monitor zu groß für diese oder ist trotzdem alles gestochen scharf?

mfg
CptSam


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2013)

Moin!

Technisch spricht bis jetzt nichts gegen das Gerät. Wobei man sich auf das alleine ja nicht verlassen kann. 
Wie sieht denn der Verwendungszweck aus?


----------



## CptSam (22. November 2013)

Zocken und Blu-Rays gucken, wäre der Hauptverwendungszweck und ob ich meinen T240(16:10) nebendranstelle, weiss ich nicht, weil ich keinen Vergleich habe ob es mit einem 27" noch notwendig ist nen zweiten Bildschirm zu haben, aber wahrscheinlich schon^^


----------



## Westcoast (22. November 2013)

ich finde diesen monitor besser: ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

damit kann man gut zocken und auch 3D filme schauen mit bluray. natürlich kostet dieser mehr geld.

dieser ist auch besser wie der ASUS VX279Q: Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

tolle farben und schnell, gute bei schnellen shootern. filme gehen damit auch gut.


----------



## CptSam (23. November 2013)

hab mich entschieden^^  Dell P2414H, LED-Monitor
der Asus wär zu teuer und der Eizo zu klein und zu teuer
3D usw. brauch ich nicht

ich denke mit dem Dell fahr ich von der qualität her am besten
aber danke für die vorschläge


----------



## Möxe (23. November 2013)

CptSam schrieb:


> hab mich entschieden^^  Dell P2414H, LED-Monitor
> der Asus wär zu teuer und der Eizo zu klein und zu teuer
> 3D usw. brauch ich nicht
> 
> ...



Es gibt aber auch die 27 Zoll Variante von diesem Monitor : 
Dell P2714H
Dieser hat zwar ein Samsung PLS Panel, was aber auch seine Vorteile hat


----------



## CptSam (26. November 2013)

hm iwie bin ich doch noch oder schon wieder unentschlossen....

Ich war im MM und hab mir die 27" Monitore angeguckt, also das mit dem Pixelabstand ist nicht schlimm. Der Verkäufer hat auch nen LG mit IPS-Panel abgebaut an Laptop angeschlossen damit ich den Desktop sehen kann usw.
Deshalb möchte ich jetzt doch nen großen Bildschirm. Ich hab mir auch schon 2, 3 rausgesucht und bei Schottenland bis 259€;AH-IPS usw. gefiltert 

Mein Favorit      LG 27EA73LM-P

LG 27EA63V-P     Wobei ich hier den Aufpreis nich versteh^^

PHILIPS 274E5QHSB

AOC i2769Vm

Ich würd mich auf ne Antwort/Empfehlung freuen  auch wenns langsam vielleicht nervig wird

Gerne schaue ich mir auch andere Vorschläge an, aber wie gesagt  max. 260€, AH-IPS und 1920*1080


----------



## Westcoast (27. November 2013)

AH-IPS ist dieser auch toll: LG Electronics Flatron 24EB23PY-B schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

tollen farben.


----------



## Painkiller (27. November 2013)

@ TE

Nervig sind deine Fragen sicherlich nicht! Niemand will die Katze im Sack kaufen. 

Hier mal meine Empfehlung: 

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN

LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Monitor mit AH-IPS Panel hat sich im Spielbetrieb bereits bewährt. In allen Bereichen zeigt der LG für den Preis eine gute Leistung. Für 239€ gibt es hier eigentlich nicht viel zu meckern.


----------



## CptSam (27. November 2013)

Also ich hab geguckt die LG´s haben alle drei das selbe Panel, wobei mir mein Favorit vom Design her am besten gefällt das ist aber Geschmackssache.
Vielleicht bestelle ich mir auch den Samsung, hab zwar mein Preislimit damit überschritten, aber mit nem Monitor ists ja wie mit Kopfhörern die reichen ein paar Jahre^^  hatte den T240 jetzt 3 oder 4 Jahre im Einsatz.


----------



## Painkiller (27. November 2013)

Auch wenn alle ein AH-IPS Panel haben, heißt das noch lange nicht, das die Eigenschaften auch gleich sind.


----------



## CptSam (27. November 2013)

ich hab auf tft central geguckt  die haben da alle panels aufgelistet und in den monitoren(LG) ist überall das gleiche ausser ich hab mich verguckt


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2013)

Wie schon oben erwähnt: Selbst wenn das Panel das gleiche ist, bringt das noch gar nichts, da es auf die Ansteuerung, also die Elektronik auch ankommt. 

Hier ein Beispiel anhand der Reaktionszeit:

3x Dell der 13er Serie

- Dell U2713HM
- Panel: AH-IPS
- Angegeben Reaktionszeit: 8ms
- gemessene Reaktionszeit: 14,3ms


- Dell U2413
- Panel: AH-IPS
- Angegebene Reaktionszeit: 6ms
- gemessene Reaktionszeit: 11,5ms


- Dell U2713H
- Panel: AH-IPS
- Angegebene Reaktionszeit: 6ms
- gemessene Reaktionszeit: 11,8ms


----------

